# Hive Tyrant no longer available



## gatha23 (Jul 9, 2009)

the hive tyrant is no longer available.

-N-
MadCowCrazy: Adding some new information to the first post

Posted by Bobske on Warseer.

Originally Posted by Bobske
Just saw the product list at my game store (not gw)
here's what I remember
3 march
hive tyrant/swarmlord kit 42 eur (ordered 2, plastic
tervigon/tyrannofex kit 45,50 eur plastic (order 2, mt poor wallet)

plastic thunderwolves, 3 a box
plastic fenrisian wolves 5 a box
plastic wolf lord on thunderwolf 1 a box
arjac rockfist finecast
(wanted to order it all, but not enough money


oh and something to do with paints, which i didn't look at
and WHFB Hellcannon in finecast


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

*So the rumours are true...*

We will be seeing new models in February...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

you are correct, and this follows it going no longer available in other territories


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just hope we see the cron was at the same time if this Nid wave is finally comming about.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Its probably trying to hibernate but keeps popping up again just to prove to everyone he is still alive.

Let the poor bugger take nap!


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll believe it when I see it 

I've lost faith when it comes to nids getting any loving


----------



## madbird-valiant (Aug 24, 2011)

Still available down here in Australia.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

madbird-valiant said:


> Still available down here in Australia.


thats because nobody can afford to buy one down under


----------



## Rhino 88 (Jan 1, 2012)

....I met a strange lady, she made me nervous, so she took me in and gave me breakfast....

(i wish i was there....)


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

Rhino 88 said:


> ....I met a strange lady, she made me nervous, so she took me in and gave me breakfast....
> 
> (i wish i was there....)


well then.............stay away from hookers!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Thread title was unclear so I changed it.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

So nids? When are my space elves gonna get some sweet British man love damn it!


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> *So the rumours are true...*
> 
> We will be seeing new models in February...


there will be models, but nids? at this point, i will believe when i see it.:music:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

It is kinda funny actually, it shows the Hive Tyrant on the front page for $57.75 ... when you click on it the screen gacks and goes back to the home page ..... someone forgot to remove one.:biggrin:


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

I just went on the GW website and clicked on the Hive Tyrant, worked fine for me


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

LordOfAbsolution said:


> I just went on the GW website and clicked on the Hive Tyrant, worked fine for me


well its no longer available for me


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Works fine on the Uk GW site.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

One can assume Darnok means end of Feb for preorders....


> It's getting spring, the birds sing more often.
> 
> Yet another confirmation for the coming releases: March has the new paints, Thunderwolves and the Tervigon kit. Preorders for this by end of March.
> 
> Salt to be applied as usual.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Please GW release those damned wolves - I don't want one but I am uterly fed up with SW players constantly moaning about them... in fact GW please release them and make them expensive and shit  /bait


----------



## jondoe297 (Jan 6, 2010)

deathwatch27 said:


> Works fine on the Uk GW site.


If it works fine where is the add to basket????
You can adjust the quantity but you can't proceed to checkout with it


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Wait, how am I now going to start my dark and twisted Nids that ate too much Dark Eldar for their own good? 

Meh, hope they bring out a new and awesome kit. And a Swarmlord.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

jondoe297 said:


> If it works fine where is the add to basket????
> You can adjust the quantity but you can't proceed to checkout with it


I wasn't logged on, maybe you need to be ????

EDIT Nope. I didn't scroll further down the page. It sayes "Availability: No Longer Available"


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

We have been to this point before (a few times if i recall correctly), a few months ago and then it came back. I forsee 3 situations 

1)- For some reasion, there are issues with the production of the finecast Tyrant, so they keep running out of stock, before more have been cast
2)- They keep changing there minds about when the new one is beeing put out, so they are only producing limited amounts to keep it in stock. 
3)- GW is messing with our heads


----------



## lockeF (Feb 18, 2011)

Uveron said:


> We have been to this point before (a few times if i recall correctly), a few months ago and then it came back. I forsee 3 situations
> 
> 1)- For some reasion, there are issues with the production of the finecast Tyrant, so they keep running out of stock, before more have been cast
> 2)- They keep changing there minds about when the new one is beeing put out, so they are only producing limited amounts to keep it in stock.
> 3)- GW is messing with our heads


I personally believe #3 is the most likely. In all reality there will be more ultramarine models released. GW just wants to yank everyone's chains.


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

GW getting ready for the long awaited and rumoured plastic tyrant/swarm lord??


----------



## lokis222 (Mar 14, 2009)

lockeF said:


> I personally believe #3 is the most likely. In all reality there will be more ultramarine models released. GW just wants to yank everyone's chains.


second this....


----------



## LordOfAbsolution (Jul 22, 2009)

yeah the Hive Tyrant, Death Leaper and Ripper Swarm are no longer available.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> So nids? When are my space elves gonna get some sweet British man love damn it!


We already have a 5th edition Eldar Codex. It calls itself Imperial Armour 11.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

On the Australian site you can purchase these and for the very low price of $96.00AuD or $103.25USD


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

THUUUUUUUUNNNNDERRRRRWOOOOOOOOOOLVES

This makes me a happy little puppy


----------



## Zenzi (Dec 13, 2008)

Achaylus72 said:


> On the Australian site you can purchase these and for the very low price of $96.00AuD or $103.25USD


 lol, Im sorry that GW hates your country sooo much lol(Yay for paying double the price)


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

lockeF said:


> I personally believe #3 is the most likely. In all reality there will be more ultramarine models released. GW just wants to yank everyone's chains.


i agree with #3, but if they are releasing more space marines PLEASE redo the shitty tact box.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Fallen said:


> i agree with #3, but if they are releasing more space marines PLEASE redo the shitty tact box.


Dont give them idea's it would come with no special weapons and cost 10 bucks more if they did.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

> I am pretty sure he means pre-order 25th Feb, as that would tie in with what I have heard, which is 1 or 2 40K wave releases in March.
> 
> I had it down as 'Nids then 'Crons, small release for 'Nids on pre-order 25th Feb followed by slightly larger release for 'Crons a couple of weeks later.
> 
> ...


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

it aint on the site anymore


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> One of the kits I had heard coming in March was a dual 'Nid kit with Tervigon and something elsenot seen before, with rules for that in WD so I guess if that's the case we should know in a week or so.


In this world where the transport is king and everyone and their uncle has already converted a Tervigon, could we be seeing a possible return of the Epic Malefactor (i believe that was the troop transport biotitan)? 

It would mean all those who already have their own Tervigon would still buy the kit, multiple times...


----------



## Codex Todd (Mar 22, 2009)

Tyrant finecast available on the UK site again


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

It must have been a stock level thing then or a bad website designer

Told you GW doesn't love tyranids, their slowly removing them so there's more shelf space in store for a different colour marine box! Greatest alien threat to the galaxy definatly comes in small waves


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Mycetic Spores (Snot Pods)


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Or they realised taking it off so soon was created a wave of online rumour froth, and no-one would buy the Tyrant in the shops to run down their stock either?

In the end, all we can do is wait and see. I have my christmas vouchers still patiently awaiting the next 'nid releases. And I have it on *very* good authority that the Tervigon is gorgeous, just not when it's coming out.


----------



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

Little bit sad the Tyrant's back, I am waiting patiently for second wave 'Nids to see the Tervigon and decide whether or not to start up a Hive Fleet. Fingers crossed it'll be soon!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> Or they realised taking it off so soon was created a wave of online rumour froth, and no-one would buy the Tyrant in the shops to run down their stock either?


Not likely if this was the first time then maybe, but this has happened like 4 times since September now (More in the US than the UK). Now as its "restocked" again I have a feeling its all linked to stock levels in the online shop, GW dont keep "many" in stock and they run out before the new kits have been sent from the factory, so it becomes non-available. 

Now there could be 3 main reasions for this. 

1) IT Glitch, if they have an auto-stock program its not been set-up correctly for the Tyrant so they do not notice when its almost out of stock and or the orders not placed for a restock (The reasion why we do not get the "availabe in 2 to 3 weeks" that is seen on some units from time to time) 

Or... GW is trying to keep stock levels low becuse 

2) They are planning on replaceing soon, and dont want an overstock of the old model when its time to drop it. 
3) They keep underestimating demand for the kit.


----------



## All_Is_Dust (Aug 21, 2011)

Posted by Bobske on Warseer.

Originally Posted by Bobske 
Just saw the product list at my game store (not gw)
here's what I remember
3 march
hive tyrant/swarmlord kit 42 eur (ordered 2, plastic
tervigon/tyrannofex kit 45,50 eur plastic (order 2, mt poor wallet)

plastic thunderwolves, 3 a box
plastic fenrisian wolves 5 a box
plastic wolf lord on thunderwolf 1 a box
arjac rockfist finecast
(wanted to order it all, but not enough money


oh and something to do with paints, which i didn't look at
and WHFB Hellcannon in finecast

oh


----------

